# OUCH!(2) CGI Errors



## Psionicist (Feb 3, 2002)

I got two errors a while ago:



> CGI Error
> The specified CGI application misbehaved by not returning a complete set of HTTP headers. The headers it did return are:
> 
> 
> FATAL:  erealloc():  Unable to allocate 74226 bytes




and



> CGI Error
> The specified CGI application misbehaved by not returning a complete set of HTTP headers. The headers it did return are:




I had to update and reload some minutes just to be able to post this message


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 3, 2002)

OUCH OUCH OUCH!

Look at these errors:

Error1:


> Insufficient system resources exist to complete the requested service.



Error2:


> CGI Error
> The specified CGI application misbehaved by not returning a complete set of HTTP headers. The headers it did return are:
> 
> 
> ...



Error3:


> 1455 (0x000005af)



Error4:


> Fatal error: out of dynamic memory in yy_create_buffer() in Unknown on line 0




Try to reboot morrus


----------



## Turrosh Mak (Feb 3, 2002)

*Boards are broken*

I got these just trying to read this thread:

runtime error R6017 - unexpected multithread lock error 
CGI Error
The specified CGI application misbehaved by not returning a complete set of HTTP headers. The headers it did return are: 
FATAL:  erealloc():  Unable to allocate 90112 bytes

FATAL:  erealloc():  Unable to allocate 360448 bytes


General discusion is completly down


----------



## graydoom (Feb 3, 2002)

I've been getting the CGI and erealloc errors . Haven't gotten any of the others, though.


----------



## wsclark (Feb 3, 2002)

I've gotten most of these messages this morning, but the one that really shows a problem is the one that said the paging file is too small. The size of the paging file needs to be adjusted, possibly more memory as well.


----------

